# Just saying hello all



## Tuneman 13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anybody had the opportunity to shoot one of the new Prime archery bows?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*





FREE SHIPPING UNTIL FEB, 14TH !!! 
Go to www.BowArmory.com for Details


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tuneman 13.


----------



## billygoat1 (Jan 26, 2010)

whats up Tuneman 13 welcome to AT


----------



## Joe H. (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT. If you type "g5 prime" into the search box in the top right corner, you will find several threads on their bows. I am waiting for a local shops shipment to come in so I can shoot one. Overall, the Prime bows have gotten great reviews. Some of the technology on the Prime bow line is just what archers are looking for. Their paralell cam technology coupled with a flexing cable guard, according to reviews, has nearly eliminated cam lean. I can vouch for G5's quality, finish, perfomance, and customer service as I have used plenty of their products in the past...including the G5 Primal bow that I shot all of last season. I expect them to pull some market share with this new bow line. The quality is there....now its up to the bows, which are just starting to hit the shelves, to do their thing so we can document reliability and shootability.
Keep in mind that G5 manufactures Elites bows too....and Elite has developed a great reputation in the archery industry. Looks like they just created some competition for themselves with the Prime bows!
Good luck, and PM me if you are from St. Charles, MI. I know at least 1 dealer that would be within driving distance of you where you could shoot them.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to At:welcome:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## hiktuy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, Hi to you and welcome to this wonderful forum. I hope that you are having a good time over here. Hey I didn’t get any chance to try the Prime archery bows. But I have heard that they are really great. I hope that you get what you were looking for about these bows.


----------

